# AML freight cars - how to fit body-mounted coupler?



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just got my very first AML freight car, and would like to fit the supplied body-mount couplers.
Can anyone give me some tips on how to assemble the supplied kit?
There's 6 screws and 2 springs, but each coupler has holes for 4 screws.

Are there any coupler height issues to watch out for?

What did you do with the coupler bar that's left on the truck?

Hamish


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you talking the body-mount knuckle couplers? 

Early units have a housing like the Kadee 830, but just the "box" part, not the "lid". There is a round boss on the body, put coupler and spring on it, cover with the "box". 

Later units have a complete draft gear (box and lid) that screws in place, no "boss" on the body. 

No, no coupler height issues, as long as you follow the Kadee standard. USAT does not follow that height standard, Aristo sort of does, but heights are REAL variable. 

If you put Kadee 830's on AML cars they are at the exact height they should be, just as when you put 830's on USAT. 

Remove the truck, rotate 180 degrees, and you will not have to cut off the coupler tang. If you have interference you can cut it off, but I will tell you that you have bad trackwork if that is the case. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg,

Thanks for the reply.
Mine must be the earlier sort - there's a boss on the body, and a long slot in the coupler fits over the boss (I guess).
Where does the spring go? In the slot in the coupler?
Each "box" has 4 holes, but only 3 screws are provided.

Hamish


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, spring in slot between boss and end of the slot, furthest away from the knuckle. 

Only worry about the 3 holes on the end and sides... They were copying Kadee who also has 4 holes and only uses the 4th one in special cases. 

Be sure not to overtighten the screws, and be sure to put a shot of dry graphite dry lube. 

Make sure there is no interference between the lift bar and the coupler. 

If you go to Kadee's, just cut that boss off flush and using the same screws, mount an 830. 

Regards, Greg


----------

